# Xmas present



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2006)

For Christmas we (my daughters and I) took my husband's .223 and had it  rechambered into a .260 AI using a 1:8 Gaillard barrel.  Finished to 30".  Work was done by Ultimate Accuracy here in Winnipeg.

Here is the finished product.  My husband is very happy


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2006)

Purty ... :fanboy:


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice!  looks like you might be able to hit something with that...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice he is a lucky man


----------



## bydand (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice indeed!  I bet he looked like a kid in a candy store when he saw that beauty!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2006)

bydand said:


> Very nice indeed!  I bet he looked like a kid in a candy store when he saw that beauty!



Indeed he did!  He had the opportunity to shoot a few rounds when we were at home for the holidays.  His face looked like this:


----------



## Carol (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow!  That's just awesome!!


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

That *is* AWESOME...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 30, 2006)

*SWEET* Lucky hubby.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 3, 2007)

Impressive indeed!  What grain of bullet are y'all using with that 1 in 8" twist?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool and thanks for the picture.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Impressive indeed!  What grain of bullet are y'all using with that 1 in 8" twist?



Either a 142 Sierra or a 140 Berger.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 3, 2007)

Lisa said:


> For Christmas we (my daughters and I) took my husband's .223 and had it  rechambered into a .260 AI using a 1:8 Gaillard barrel.  Finished to 30".  Work was done by Ultimate Accuracy here in Winnipeg.
> 
> Here is the finished product.  My husband is very happy



Lisa... What is that white stuff in the picture, beach sand? :rofl:


Nice present xmas present!  Would be fun to shoot!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Lisa... What is that white stuff in the picture, beach sand? :rofl:
> 
> 
> Nice present xmas present!  Would be fun to shoot!



....I wish..

It is fun to shoot!  Can't wait to go back to my in laws next week!


----------

